
Philippines president Rodrigo Duterte urges people to kill drug addicts - libeclipse
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jul/01/philippines-president-rodrigo-duterte-urges-people-to-kill-drug-addicts
======
jacquesm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12084245](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12084245)

